# Brine shrimp alternate



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

those of you who have bred P's or any other fish for that matter will know that the Brine shrimp opperation is quiet time consumming. Furthermore due to the fact that the extra shrimp dye in the tank, the potential of foulling the water is High.

A couple days ago I found a great alternate. A small organism called MOINA. Well apparently people use this all the time and I just didn't know about this.:laugh:







:laugh:























They are very similar to Daphia and can be easily kept in a small tank.

Thought some of you might be like me and the info will help.

Folow the link below for more info.

http://home.clara.net/xenotoca/moina.htm

This is really great as the the little guys will live happily till they are eaten. (Fresh Water)


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Hah... Good stuff! Got any pics of what the culture looks like?

Are you currently using it?


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Hah... Good stuff! Got any pics of what the culture looks like?
> 
> Are you currently using it?
> [snapback]906887[/snapback]​


Just started on the culture. Got the first batch from a breeder. Should be able to start feeding the stuff in a day or two.

No I haven't got pics. It actually will be hard to take any pics as they are as small of slightly bigger than Brine shrimp. But are white in colour unlike the ornage brine shrimp.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Nice find, Let us know how it goes


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Ok I've tried this out for a couple of days now and it is much easier than the brine shrimp opperation. I wish I found this a month back. Would have made life a hell of a lot easier. I highly recomend this.


----------



## lui_81083 (Feb 18, 2004)

Davo said:


> Ok I've tried this out for a couple of days now and it is much easier than the brine shrimp opperation. I wish I found this a month back. Would have made life a hell of a lot easier. I highly recomend this.
> [snapback]912020[/snapback]​


ok we'll try this if ever i encounter these stuff. tnx for the info!


----------

